#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  Small resort for sale in Khao Sok National Park area

## acratch378

Nice small resort in a peacful area of Khao Sok National Park. It surrounded with mountain ranges and the breathtaking view just right in front of the resort. There are 4 buildings with total 10 furnished rooms with airconditioning, hot shower and Thai-teak furniture. The resort were built on approximately 2 Rai of total 4-2-71 Rai land sizes with it's Nor Sor 3 Kor land title deeds. Asking price is only 10.5 Mil.THB. 
Contact owner : 086 947-4328

----------


## BigRed

> 2 Rai of total 4-2-71 Rai land sizes


What's that bit mean?

----------


## acratch378

It means total land size is 4 Rai 2 Ngan and 71 Tarang Wa and the buildings were built on 2 Rai.

----------


## acratch378

10A.jpg - 4shared.com - photo sharing - download image

----------


## acratch378



----------


## English Noodles

So the building cover 2 rai of land and there is still 2-2-71 rai of land free? But the total plot of land is a single 4-2-71 rai plot? Is that right?

----------


## acratch378

That's right. The whole land plot is almost 5 Rai surrounded with mountain ranges. Just 500 meters away from the main road; highway 401 Surat thani to Phuket via Ta-kua-pa Phanga.

----------


## acratch378



----------

